# WRUW - Other than Citizen



## Daruba

Citizen watches are awesome, but the watch world is much bigger than Citizen alone. So, what non Citizen watch are you wearing today?

Today I go with the *Victorinox Pro Diver 241782*


----------



## aafanatic

@Daruba sorry that there seems to be very little interest in non- Citizen watches here, even though most of us own some pretty nice ones


----------



## Daruba

aafanatic said:


> @Daruba sorry that there seems to be very little interest in non- Citizen watches here, even though most of us own some pretty nice ones


I noticed. 
Well, it’s a Citizen forum after all 

Still a teaser:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Although this post is not your favorite one, I still poke you with pictures of the Casio GST-B200-1A



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## journeyforce

I will play

I wore my early 1970's Seiko 38-7030 Snowflake dial quartz. It is on a temporary strap till the black one comes. I like this watch. It was a award from a Japanese company and has been engraved on the case back. It is very attractive. It shows the spirit of old Seikos (which were better made then the current models) where it was sold as untested junk (Japanese sellers love to use the word Junk to reference any untested watch). A new battery and she was off to the races.

It is also a big middle finger to grand Seiko and their notion they created the first seiko with a snowflake dial using inspiration from a never used GS dial from the 1970's. I am calling BS on that one. I suspect they cribbed the design of this watch (the 1973-1975 Seiko QT 38-7030) which they did not think anybody would remember.


----------



## Daruba

journeyforce said:


> I will play
> 
> I wore my early 1970's Seiko 38-7030 Snowflake dial quartz. It is on a temporary strap till the black one comes. I like this watch. It was a award from a Japanese company and has been engraved on the case back. It is very attractive. It shows the spirit of old Seikos (which were better made then the current models) where it was sold as untested junk (Japanese sellers love to use the word Junk to reference any untested watch). A new battery and she was off to the races.
> 
> It is also a big middle finger to grand Seiko and their notion they created the first seiko with a snowflake dial using inspiration from a never used GS dial from the 1970's. I am calling BS on that one. I suspect they cribbed the design of this watch (the 1973-1975 Seiko QT 38-7030) which they did not think anybody would remember.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16652573
> View attachment 16652575


Beautiful piece! Great collectors watch with an interesting history. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

What about this beautiful Casio Edifice EFS-S570DC1-A? 

Is it a beauty or not? 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tekkamaki

My new daily driver. When I'm not wearing a Citizen of course.


----------



## Daruba

Tekkamaki said:


> View attachment 16667851
> 
> My new daily driver. When I'm not wearing a Citizen of course.


Nice watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sopapillas

journeyforce said:


> I will play
> 
> I wore my early 1970's Seiko 38-7030 Snowflake dial quartz. It is on a temporary strap till the black one comes. I like this watch. It was a award from a Japanese company and has been engraved on the case back. It is very attractive. It shows the spirit of old Seikos (which were better made then the current models) where it was sold as untested junk (Japanese sellers love to use the word Junk to reference any untested watch). A new battery and she was off to the races.
> 
> It is also a big middle finger to grand Seiko and their notion they created the first seiko with a snowflake dial using inspiration from a never used GS dial from the 1970's. I am calling BS on that one. I suspect they cribbed the design of this watch (the 1973-1975 Seiko QT 38-7030) which they did not think anybody would remember.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16652573
> View attachment 16652575


Wow that dial is incredible! I actually had no idea Seiko made a Snowflake dial prior to the GS one.


----------



## kenls

Going with my Elliot Brown Holton Professional today…


----------



## Daruba

kenls said:


> Going with my Elliot Brown Holton Professional today…
> 
> View attachment 16684994


Sharp looking watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Seiko SRN055



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

If i wasn't wearing a Citizen id be wearing this >


----------



## Daruba

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> If i wasn't wearing a Citizen id be wearing this >


That's one awesome looking watch!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Daruba said:


> That's one awesome looking watch!


Thanks!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Daruba said:


> That's one awesome looking watch!


here's another shot >


----------



## helderberg

Be safe all.
Frank.


----------



## kenls

Daruba said:


> Sharp looking watch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you!


----------



## Daruba

GMW-B5000D-1



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## aafanatic

This just in: Seiko Ocean Cruiser SBED005


----------



## Daruba

aafanatic said:


> This just in: Seiko Ocean Cruiser SBED005


I always love to see your WRUW posts. You have such great collection. Love to see some pice of your whole collection together.


----------



## Daruba

Squaring the end of this week with my GWB 5600HR-1DR


----------



## Daruba

Evening switch: GG-B100-1A9




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

GST-B300SD-1A



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cetautomatix

Monta Noble


----------



## Igorek




----------



## sky21

Cetautomatix said:


> Monta Noble


Very nice Monta with the Everest strap. Love it!


----------



## Crazy Cajun




----------



## jhdscript

*Bausele OceanMoon IV*

*


  




*


----------



## Cetautomatix

sky21 said:


> Very nice Monta with the Everest strap. Love it!


Thank you!
This one is not an Everest strap, but another FKM strap with straight end links + Rolex "endlink adapters" bought on Aliexpress.


----------



## Daruba

Crazy Cajun said:


>


Love the -off center- logo. 
Nice watch!


----------



## sky21

Cetautomatix said:


> Thank you!
> This one is not an Everest strap, but another FKM strap with straight end links + Rolex "endlink adapters" bought on Aliexpress.


Even better as it was probably 1/10 the price.


----------



## Daruba

Today my new OCW-T150-2A



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sky21

Daruba said:


> Today my new OCW-T150-2A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice Oceanus, I’ve never seen that one before. A well balanced dial that isn’t too cluttered and seems very legible. Is that one titanium or steel?


----------



## Daruba

sky21 said:


> Very nice Oceanus, I’ve never seen that one before. A well balanced dial that isn’t too cluttered and seems very legible. Is that one titanium or steel?


Thank you @sky21. 
This one is coated titanium. Very light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Lunar Pilot Dark Side










Edit

mid morning swap


----------



## helderberg

Frank.


----------



## Daruba

The GWG-2000



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Evening switch: Seiko Solar SSC225.


----------



## Daruba

Fathersday Victorinox day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

From last night: Seiko MarineMaster Ocean Cruiser SBED005 (I have the 001 & 003 as well)


----------



## Daruba

Just did an evening swap…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Decided to stay this whole Friday with my MRG-G1000B-1A4



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster

kenls said:


> Lunar Pilot Dark Side
> 
> View attachment 16704805
> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> mid morning swap
> 
> View attachment 16704901


Wow, that Elliot Brown is perfect. Too bad I don't like spending that much money on a single watch.


----------



## kenls

Thank you, I opted for the cheaper less expensive quartz variant.


----------



## jhdscript

*Best watch under 500*


----------



## Daruba

jhdscript said:


> *Best watch under 500*
> 
> 
> View attachment 16717839


Looks great!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

kenls said:


> Thank you, I opted for the cheaper less expensive quartz variant.
> 
> View attachment 16717805


Yes, I was referring to that price already  It's €448, which is not a bad price, but I have arbitrarily set an upper limit of max €350 per watch, no exceptions. However, since I buy mostly used watches, that gets me watches that retailed for up to €1000.


----------



## kenls

Steeldive Tuna SD1975


----------



## sticky




----------



## Daruba

No, it’s not a Casioak 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek

It's raining day today so I'm wearing this casio


----------



## Lepdiggums

Daruba said:


> Citizen watches are awesome, but the watch world is much bigger than Citizen alone. So, what non Citizen watch are you wearing today?
> 
> Today I go with the *Victorinox Pro Diver 241782*
> 
> View attachment 16645038
> 
> View attachment 16645040
> 
> View attachment 16645039


Fantastic new thread


Daruba said:


> Citizen watches are awesome, but the watch world is much bigger than Citizen alone. So, what non Citizen watch are you wearing today?
> 
> Today I go with the *Victorinox Pro Diver 241782*
> 
> View attachment 16645038
> 
> View attachment 16645040
> 
> View attachment 16645039


Fantastic idea for a new thread @Daruba🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Daruba

Thank you 

Is not really a new idea or not even my own idea. 

I guess nobody really collect only one brand exclusively?

Sharing is caring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

My daily beater, so far I can't beat it for durability Gwg1000


----------



## Daruba

Lepdiggums said:


> My daily beater, so far I can't beat it for durability Gwg1000
> View attachment 16725320


...and a beater it is! 

It is just an awesome watch and the one you're wearing has surely some stories to tell?


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Tudor Black Bay 41 silver dial.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Like all good watch journeys🥳🥳 i started out with a fashion watch brand, it was a Nixon 48-20 in 2013, and only just sold it a few months ago








Then I moved onto casio as they are very cost-effective way of building a collection. I was lucky enough to pick up the full set of md-703 divers, this is the white dial version.


----------



## Daruba

I switched to this beauty yesterday night and I will stay with it today…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Lepdiggums

Mqd-2000w and Mqd-3000w both from casio's hd series from the mid 80's


----------



## Daruba

Today I”ll go with this one



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

My 1985 Seiko h558-5010 up against the 1984 citizen Arnie 😁


----------



## aafanatic

Seiko Astro Executive Sport SBXB167 ceramic bezel and crown guard


----------



## Lepdiggums

A watch for the blind, this one is made by seiko.


----------



## Daruba

Lets go Seiko…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

From 1986 and one of my all time favorites, the Seiko 7c46-6009 ashtray. This is the international version 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Lepdiggums

I dust this one off every now and then. Seiko's first quartz tuna from 1978 aka the "Golden Tuna", I picked this one up off the original owner😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

In the early days I fell in love with the tw steel tonneau ceo watches🥰 by the time i came across them they had been discontinued for a long time, but after two years of hunting around, I finally completed the set😁


----------



## Daruba

My first and still favorite Casio Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Happy 4th of July. 
Let’s go MR-G!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

The Casio Edifice EQB-1000D-1A will be the watch for today. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

My evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aqualand

Unashamedly quartz, electrianz for the day.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aqualand said:


> Unashamedly quartz, electrianz for the day.


Super cool 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Daruba

Aqualand said:


> Unashamedly quartz, electrianz for the day.


That’s different! 
Very nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

I’m squaring up for today…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Simon

Edit - sorry, just read the title rather dyslexically - as what Citizen are you wearing?!!!
Gonna wear this tomorrow


----------



## Daruba

Lets do an Oceanus this Sunday. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Daruba said:


> I’m squaring up for today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The watch box is looking pretty sweet @Daruba🔥🔥🔥🔥 hopefully we get to see an awesome aerial shot some day🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Lepdiggums

Titanium DW-3000C "aka the tank"


----------



## Daruba

Did a kinetic swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek

Casio Edifice


----------



## Lepdiggums

My collection of casio md-703 divers 😁


----------



## Daruba

Lets give my first Edifice ever some wrist time. Accuracy of less than 0.5 second per month. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aqualand




----------



## Daruba

Although I did promised myself +25 years ago to never buy a Bulova watch again. Here I am; a brand new Bulova. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tekkamaki




----------



## kenls

New boy this afternoon










Lume


----------



## Matter of Time

Bulova 96B216 Accutron II Telluride


----------



## Daruba

Matter of Time said:


> Bulova 96B216 Accutron II Telluride
> 
> View attachment 16771796


That's one neat watch. Very clean


----------



## Matter of Time

Daruba said:


> That's one neat watch. Very clean


Thanks. Most of the Accutron II watches had a clean design. Also they use the 262kHz precisionist movement that runs at 16 ticks per second. So even though it's a quartz, the second hand runs nice and smooth. It's a shame they discontinued the Accutron II line.


----------



## Daruba

Matter of Time said:


> Thanks. Most of the Accutron II watches had a clean design. Also they use the 262kHz precisionist movement that runs at 16 ticks per second. So even though it's a quartz, the second hand runs nice and smooth. It's a shame they discontinued the Accutron II line.


I noticed now they have a CURV-line. I had a hands-on with one and they are awesome.
If you're a Bulova fan, you surely must give it a minute of your time.

Not as clean as your accutron though...


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

It was the GST-B100 yesterday, so why not the GST-B200 today?



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

Daruba said:


> I noticed now they have a CURV-line. I had a hands-on with one and they are awesome.
> If you're a Bulova fan, you surely must give it a minute of your time.
> 
> Not as clean as your accutron though...


The CURVs are nice; but a bit too busy for me.

Here's another Accutron II; a 96B212 Surveyor that just came in yesterday.


----------



## Daruba

Matter of Time said:


> The CURVs are nice; but a bit too busy for me.
> 
> Here's another Accutron II; a 96B212 Surveyor that just came in yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 16775496


Very nice!


----------



## Terra Citizen

Daruba said:


> Although I did promised myself +25 years ago to never buy a Bulova watch again. Here I am; a brand new Bulova.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just curious, why did you promise yourself that you wouldn’t buy any more Boluva watches? I’m not too familiar with the brand.


----------



## Daruba

Terra Citizen said:


> Just curious, why did you promise yourself that you wouldn’t buy any more Boluva watches? I’m not too familiar with the brand.


Well @Terra Citizen , it's a long story (made very short) but the very first "expensive" watch I bought (I think it was in 1992) was a Bulova. 

The watch was around $500.00, which was a lot of money for that time. I bought it on a Thursday and the very next Saturday the dial was full of salt water after short swim in the Caribbean sea. (I believe the watch was rated 100meters)

After all the usual questions from the Jewelry store clerk like "Did you lock the crown?" and "Did you scuba dive surpassing the max. depth allowed?", the watch was send to repair but not covered under warranty because of "likely" an user error.

Yes, I did lock the crown and no, I did not scuba dive. On top of that, the watch did get lost in shipping towards the repair center somewhere somehow. 

I lost $500.00 and promised myself never buy a Bulova again. (Who am I kidding? )

This is the extremely condensed story of how I did make that promise, but you're a witness how I did break it


----------



## Lepdiggums

My daily watch🙃


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I betrayed Citizen and bought a field watch for those tasks that require military precision and test your timepiece to its limits.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Another day, another gruelling mission for my other than Citizen field watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

My other than Citizen field watch faces horrid conditions that would make a Promaster Tough shiver and cry.


----------



## Russ1965

Am I a silly bugger for posting this here ?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Daruba

Personally I find the square a little bit too small for my 7.5 inch wrist. It is an awesome watch, so I still give it some wrist time. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Lum-Tec M47


----------



## aafanatic

Seiko Marine Master Ocean Cruiser SBED005: Titanium alloy, Ceramic, Sapphire


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Seiko SBED005


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Seiko Marine Master Ocean Cruiser SBED001 Solar GPS


----------



## Aqualand

Bulova today, can't stop staring at the dial on this one.


----------



## Daruba

Aqualand said:


> Bulova today, can't stop staring at the dial on this one.


I agree, it’s a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

+/-15 seconds per year they say. 
Well, we’ll see. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Anyone else considering the GM-B2100D-1A All metal "CasiOak”? 😱🤘


----------



## Daruba

aafanatic said:


> Anyone else considering the GM-B2100D-1A All metal "CasiOak”?


Yes but with a positive display. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Evening switch…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba




----------



## CitizenPromaster

The toughest environment yet, indestructible plastic and full of germs


----------



## aafanatic

This just in: Seiko Astron Executive Sport SBXB170


----------



## Aqualand

Off to the Motorsport park today.


----------



## jhb

I mostly like to wear my citizen divers...but have a collection that runs from top to bottom of bigger brands...not really these boutique brands I see lots of regularly anymore...anyways heres one I wear sometimes...older picture....


----------



## sopapillas

jhb said:


> I mostly like to wear my citizen divers...but have a collection that runs from top to bottom of bigger brands...not really these boutique brands I see lots of regularly anymore...anyways heres one I wear sometimes...older picture....
> 
> View attachment 16812711


Wow! That is…well I suppose it’s not a Citizen!


----------



## jhb

sopapillas said:


> Wow! That is…well I suppose it’s not a Citizen!


thanks. and yet I prefer to wear my citizen divers


says a whole lot about how great they truly are.....well designed, fit the wrist well, comfortable, easy to read, tough and good lookin.....

shows ya dont have to spend a fortune for a good quality watch.....


----------



## Daruba

As I speak I’m on vacation in Curaçao. I took 2 watches with me. The MRG-G1000B-1A4 and the GMW-B5000D-1. Of course I bought another G also…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

96B206


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## kenls

The EB Holton Pro.










Matching “broad arrow” on strap hook.


----------



## Daruba

I will give my all new Seiko SSC669 a test-wear. Bought it yesterday. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Giving my all new G-6900 a test-wear today. I can’t pinpoint exactly what it is with this watch, but it’s high on my favorites list. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Syncing the time is a less than 10 seconds deal if your watch has gps. I love that. 
This is my favorite MRG available today. For me it’s worth every penny. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Daruba

I just switched to this one. Very comfortable. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

The daily driver😁


----------



## Igorek

Damasko ds30 on a new strap


----------



## Daruba

Although the negative display does not help to put this “King” higher on my favorite list, still….



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

I just switched to something more fancy  The Oceanus line has some neat timepieces. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Just because my watch world is bigger than Casio, Citizen, Seiko, …. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

I changed the original neat nato-ish strap with this bracelet. More comfortable on my wrist. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy-S




----------



## Kyle911

I was out riding my ebikes today and I never wear my good watches when out riding. You never know when you'll fall so why take the risk? Hell...I just fell two days ago. Still hurts like Hell. Anyway, this is a cheap Armitron fashion watch. I don't even think it has a model name or anything...but you know what? It serves it's purpose and looks good doing it.


----------



## Daruba

Lets go G-Shock!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aqualand

A big lump of brass for today...


----------



## Daruba

Feeling sexy with my Edifice 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Change over time again, I haven't worn this in a long time, see ya v2, hello casio mqd-2000w from 1985😁 I guess I better head to the non Citizen section for a bit of time out🤣😅😅 so here i am😜🤪😝


----------



## Daruba

Wear a G-shock. Be a man!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Switched to this awesome Citizen.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

Mqd-2000w and his big brother mqd-3000w🔥🔥


----------



## Matter of Time

*96B216* Precisionist movements are better appreciated as GIFs


----------



## Kyle911

Orient Marshall. Gold case/bracelet with a silver/blue dial.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Mqd for me again tonight 🔥🔥


----------



## aafanatic

Livin' the dream with this Seiko Ocean Cruiser SBED005


----------



## RawDog

Just released!
















resin case, stainless bracelet with a milled clasp and micro-adjust. Can’t wait to wear it to work tomorrow!


----------



## Lepdiggums

1985 mqd-2000, one of the harder mqd's to find🔥🔥


----------



## Daruba

I decided to make this Friday a Seiko day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Seiko Astron today: Executive sport SBED167


----------



## Lepdiggums

Casio mqd-3000w the big brother to the mqd-2000w, but completely different design 🥳🥳


----------



## Daruba

Evening Bulova Curv swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Today I’m going to rock this Casio Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Last day of a great vacation. Rockin’ this Seiko Astron Executive Sport SBXB167


----------



## Daruba

I don’t think that I need any mud-resistance or 200 meter water resistance today, but still I’m wearing this capable watch because i can. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Let me square the night with this one. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this Seiko Astro Executive Sport SBXB170


----------



## Matter of Time

*96B212*


----------



## Igorek

Very hot and humid today so decided to wear this Casio Edifice


----------



## Daruba

Well dear WUS people, I do have some “So what?” news for you. (Assuming that you want to hear it )
I just did expand my collection with watch number 52 and…here it comes…with my first mechanical watch!!!
Although my brain has great difficulty with more than +/- 1 second per day, I forcefully fighting that nonsense.
Normally I go with Coca Cola, but this time a Pepsi will do


----------



## jhb

switched to a casio quartz today.....


----------



## aafanatic

Sporting this Seiko MarineMaster Ocean Cruiser today SBED001


----------



## Lepdiggums

Daily driver🥳🥳🥳


----------



## chrissp

Tekkamaki said:


> View attachment 16667851
> 
> My new daily driver. When I'm not wearing a Citizen of course.


I'm just curious why they would write everything in German other than "Made in Germany". You would think if they did it in German it would come off as more authentic.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

chrissp said:


> I'm just curious why they would write everything in German other than "Made in Germany". You would think if they did it in German it would come off as more authentic.


"Hergestellt in Deutschland" would require a very small font.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> "Hergestellt in Deutschland" would require a very small font.


That probably explains it🙏🙏


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

*96B216 *today


----------



## nuhobby

Sort of like a Citizen "Tough" watch, but actually an Ollech & Wajs Ocean Master yacht watch.


----------



## Daruba

Saturday is G-Shock day. 
I don’t know what it is with Casio but they always seem know how to put a smile of satisfaction on my face. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Strong as steel…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Wearing this to workout today: My 60th birthday watch also my "best" watch. Seiko SBED001 Ocean Cruiser


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to my only mechanical watch. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb

aafanatic said:


> Wearing this to workout today: My 60th birthday watch also my "best" watch. Seiko SBED001 Ocean Cruiser


now thats different landscape pic there. where ya at in the high hills of Cali there? dig on that pic...like them all, but this is a favorite right now......


----------



## kenls

Chinese “puck”. Fancy a bit of a work out today with the “beater”.


----------



## Matter of Time

*96B206*


----------



## jhb




----------



## aafanatic

@jhb Location is Lone Pine between Death Valley and Mt Whitney


----------



## Daruba

Of course I had to switch for the night…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Fortis Cosmonaut Chronograph


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Daruba

Let’s go automatic!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

*96B253*


----------



## kenls

Lum-Tec M47 (_he was 10 years old earlier this year_)


----------



## aafanatic

California Dreamin' in this Seiko Astron Executive Sport 8X53 Dual Time SBXB170


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I wrote about Camel Trophy watches in the Ti thread recently, and what do I find today in the thrift store?









It is one of the later models, made by Mondaine, and unlike most that I see on the web, this one proudly mentions on the caseback that it has a "100% POST CONSUMER RECYCLED MONDAINE METAL CASE", which is interesting to say the least.










The quality of this watch actually impresses me. I found the watch in working condition, even the chronograph functions perfectly, except that it resets to two seconds before 12, which can be easily fixed by letting it run for 2 seconds and then stopping it (and perhaps there is a correction procedure like on Citizens). The bezel action feels really solid and smooth, with lovely clicks.

The thick, dark brown leather of the strap really looks the part, with the perfect color and wear, nice center ridge and outer ridges, and lovely stitching, but the inside leather has ripped from repeated bending where the previous owner always had the buckle. 


















In short, I'm very positively surprised now that I've handled one of these Camel Trophy watches. It is certainly a fashion watch, but a very cool one.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The Camel Trophy chronograph indeed has a zero-setting procedure. This manual is for a different movement, but it worked for mine too. Very easy and now it is aligned as it should.









As for the recycled metal...


----------



## jhb

CitizenPromaster said:


> The Camel Trophy chronograph indeed has a zero-setting procedure. This manual is for a different movement, but it worked for mine too. Very easy and now it is aligned as it should.
> View attachment 16902103
> 
> 
> As for the recycled metal...
> View attachment 16902119


beverage cans, electric wire, and roof trusses, are made of stainless steel? so confused by that paperwork statement......

regardless cool find and watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

jhb said:


> beverage cans, electric wire, and roof trusses, are made of stainless steel? so confused by that paperwork statement......
> 
> regardless cool find and watch.


haha the case is not stainless steel, only the caseback is, but yes, the recycling statement raises many questions!


----------



## jhb

CitizenPromaster said:


> haha the case is not stainless steel, only the caseback is, but yes, the recycling statement raises many questions!


ahhh..aluminum case maybe? stainless caseback..aluminum bezel?

yeah I'm sure its accurate. Im just scrambling to understand what's what from the list and where it went into the watch......


----------



## CitizenPromaster

jhb said:


> ahhh..aluminum case maybe? stainless caseback..aluminum bezel?
> 
> yeah I'm sure its accurate. Im just scrambling to understand what's what from the list and where it went into the watch......


I agree it reads like they just smelted everything together to create a random watch case material, but I think the case is simply brass (copper from electric wire? + zinc from galvanized steel?).


----------



## Daruba

I decided to go with this capable Casio…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Seiko today…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rossgallin

Sometimes I keep things ugly with this awesome 100M Sport from The Ugly Watch Company


----------



## Lepdiggums

Tw steel tonneau, limited pirate edition, 1 of 500 ☠


----------



## Daruba

This Casio G-Shock G-6900-1 actually doesn’t need an introduction but it’s sometimes helpful for someone to mention the make and model when posting a pic of your watch  wink wink…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

I always shared the opinion that Casio Edifice gives you a lot of watch for your money. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Just switched to this beauty…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Let’s do G-Shock!!!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Really one of my favorites : Seiko MarineMaster Ocean Cruiser, Titanium, Ceramic, Sapphire, Solar GPS SBED001


----------



## Daruba

aafanatic said:


> Really one of my favorites : Seiko MarineMaster Ocean Cruiser, Titanium, Ceramic, Sapphire, Solar GPS SBED001


Such a beautiful watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb




----------



## Matter of Time

*96B216*


----------



## Daruba

My 2nd automatic. Just picked it up. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

My only Swiss made watch, the tw steel tonneau ceo 2006,


----------



## SkooterTrash

Actually I think I'll wear something old today...









22yo Swatch Irony


----------



## Daruba

SkooterTrash said:


> Actually I think I'll wear something old today...
> View attachment 16925345
> 
> 
> 22yo Swatch Irony


Great choice. Beautiful watch 👍🏻


----------



## SkooterTrash

Daruba said:


> Great choice. Beautiful watch 👍🏻


Thanks. I have a couple others, a diver, a ceramic "lumie", and a couple plastics from the 80s. 

The two Citizens are my first non Swatches in years.


Well except for a Timex I found at work couple years ago.


----------



## SkooterTrash

Photo wouldn't post in my reply...


----------



## Daruba

SkooterTrash said:


> View attachment 16925391
> 
> Photo wouldn't post in my reply...


Interesting collection.


----------



## SkooterTrash

Daruba said:


> Interesting collection.


I've got so many other hobbies and collections of stuff, watches is not a rabbit hole I really should go down lol


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Igorek

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16925756


wow that's one dirty and beat up gshock what do you do with it?


----------



## Daruba

Let do Seiko. My fist automatic. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Igorek said:


> wow that's one dirty and beat up gshock what do you do with it?


Hey @lgorek I'm in construction and this guy gets a hard time for sure, so far its kicking ass for durability 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Daruba

Look mom, I’m wealthy


----------



## Lepdiggums

Casio md-703


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

1988 Gold md-703


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to this sexy Casio Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Lepdiggums

Daruba said:


> Evening swap to this sexy Casio Edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Geez @Daruba you have one hell of a Casio collection 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥 totally impressive 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## kenls




----------



## Daruba

Yes I’m a fanboy of, but not limited to, Casio and Citizen. 
After careful consideration, I’m actually more a fanboy of just good looking watches that fits my spendable budget. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

I think that nobody can deny the awesomeness of the Casio square. 
My evening swap. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Yes, it is a Bulova. So what? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RMG0512

going with the 300M Diver from The Ugly Watch Company today


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to my favorite and first Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Igorek




----------



## Daruba

For the rest of this day I’m the “King”. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Feeling curvy with my evening swap. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Don’t be shocked by me wearing a Casio. Be G-Shocked! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

My trusty casio work watch 🔥🔥


----------



## kenls

EB Canford today


----------



## Daruba

Today wearing the very comfy Seiko. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkooterTrash

Just arrived. $40, came w four extra straps. Will make for nice photos for class.


----------



## Lepdiggums

1978 golden tuna


----------



## TAHAWK

Steelix Eclipse - Solar [44mm] - Blue


The Steelix Eclipse is the next generation of the affordable field watch. Tested to a depth of 200M/660FT, with a screw-down crown and sapphire crystal, it also features a state-of-the-art solar-powered movement. The semi-transparent dial covers the solar-panel which powers the watch movement.




momentumwatch.com





The "state of the art" part is a stretch for the Seiko/Epson VS37A, although it is respectable with two jewels and a six month power reserve from full charge.


----------



## Daruba

Yes!!! Could not help myself when I saw this watch. Just bought it, sized it and now I’m showing it to the world 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Due to the negative display this beauty doesn’t get a lot of wrist time, but today I will give it the light of day. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

To make sure that the oils in my all new automatic Hamilton are distributed equally in all places, I will wear it the whole day today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

Daruba said:


> To make sure that the oils in my all new automatic Hamilton are distributed equally in all places, I will wear it the whole day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice Hamilton.
If the white and blue one was a solar quartz, I would have picked one up myself.


----------



## Daruba

Matter of Time said:


> Nice Hamilton.
> If the white and blue one was a solar quartz, I would have picked one up myself.
> 
> View attachment 16956190


The white one looks awesome. Automatic was a choice on purpose.


----------



## Matter of Time

My collection is mostly solar quartz. The only exceptions are a few Bulova Accutron IIs, like this 96B206 that I'm wearing today.


----------



## Daruba

Now it’s time to swap to this manly mudmaster 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Tw steel tonneau ceo😎


----------



## Daruba

Yesterday evening I switched to the 2K and decided that I keep it on my wrist today also. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to this Casio Edifice



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Tw steel tonneau ceo black and gold goodness 🔥🔥


----------



## Daruba

Let’s bling today with this all stainless steel G-Shock. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Daruba

So I switched to a Victorinox for the evening. So what!? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Switched to my latest non quarts time piece. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## jhb

switched to my tudor tonight. haven't worn it for a long while now.....


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## SkooterTrash

Vostok finally came today.


----------



## Daruba

Let’s go with Seiko….


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Daruba said:


> 😀 I have a few 😀 and love them all.
> *At least I have less watches than my wife has shoes*
> A man has to have a hobby right?


I'm starting to doubt this statement!


----------



## Daruba

CitizenPromaster said:


> I'm starting to doubt this statement!


😂 i hate it when people caught me in a lie. 😂


----------



## jhb




----------



## Matter of Time

*96B253*


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

For the night and likely the whole day tomorrow, I will wear this recently bought automatic wonder. 
It’s hard for me to verbalize how much more special it feels to wear a quality automatic in comparison with a quarts. 
Yes, it also tels the time 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Seiko Astron Executive Sport Dual Time in Paris, from Pont de Artes


----------



## SkooterTrash

My lowly Invicta today...


----------



## Igorek




----------



## aafanatic

Paris Seiko Astron Executive Sport Dual Time SBXB170


----------



## Aqualand




----------



## Daruba

Lets keep it simple today. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Simon

This actually has a Citizen/Miyota 8 series mvmnt
but is a hand made engraved silver dial using C17th Old Church Slavonic script where letters represent numbers


----------



## Daruba

For tonight and tomorrow, I switched to luxury 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Like any great tourist, I’m taking a photo of my Watch at the Eiffel Tower 


Seiko Astron SBXB170


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Gilmour




----------



## jhb

aafanatic said:


> Like any great tourist, I’m taking a photo of my Watch at the Eiffel Tower
> 
> 
> Seiko Astron SBXB170


fantastic pics.....was waiting patiently for some landmark type pics from ya........not disappointed. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## kenls

Fortis


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## aafanatic

The Louvre and the watch: Seiko SBXB170



Pont Carousell


----------



## Daruba

One of my favorites…


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb

aafanatic said:


> The Louvre and the watch: Seiko SBXB170
> 
> 
> 
> Pont Carousell


awesome bunch, thanks much. ask and I shall receive. now just need a Mona Lisa as a background and I'm all set......😁


----------



## Gilmour

Seiko SBCW003 Stingray Scubamaster


----------



## Daruba

Bulova in the house! 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Daruba

I prefer 44mm and up watches on my 7.6 inch wrist. Unfortunately the Oceanus line has very little in that size.
I wish this piece was slightly larger. Still a beauty in my eyes.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Let’s not forget the G-Shocks. They are hard to beat 
My evening swap. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tekkamaki




----------



## Daruba

If you’re into “heavy metal “, this Victorinox will not disappoint you 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb

pulled out the ap..haven't worn it in awhile now.......


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

A shockingly evening swap…


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## aafanatic

@jhb Loving the AP  🔥  Thanks for sharing it here

@philskywalker Nice LandMaster Bullhead, is that new to you?


----------



## philskywalker

aafanatic said:


> @jhb Loving the AP  🔥  Thanks for sharing it here
> 
> @philskywalker Nice LandMaster Bullhead, is that new to you?


No picked that up a few years back, just tough to fit it into the rotation haha


----------



## kenls

Lunar Pilot Dark Side today


----------



## aafanatic

Still in Paris with this one. The "all night" lume helps 🔥 ✊ 🔥 Seiko SBXB170


----------



## Lepdiggums

250 grams of tw steel tonneau ceo 🤣🤣


----------



## Daruba

My evening swap to this all new Seiko automatic. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kenls

EB Canford


----------



## aafanatic

Mont Martre, all of Paris, and my Seiko Astron Executive Sport: SBXB170


----------



## Daruba

A Coutura adventure today..


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kenls

Steinhart OVM mkiii


----------



## Daruba

My Hamilton…


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## kenls

Steinhart OVM mkiii


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## aafanatic

@kenls Loving that OVM 🔥 ✊ 🔥

@Lepdiggums Nice Seiko diver is that titanium? Vintage? Gold dial? Awesome?

This just in: Seiko Astron steel SBXB053 (8X53)


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## aafanatic

@gaizka Loving that GS diver Bravo 👏 🔥 

New to me: Seiko Astron SBXB053  lume on the indices are all night, but the hands are 2 hr lume


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## kenls

PT5000 powered “Smurf”


----------



## Daruba

My intentions for today are not to overcomplicate things. Let start with the watch…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Seiko Astro SBXB053


----------



## Daruba

Seiko in Sumo colors….


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Casio mqd-3000w


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

Enjoying my new to me Seiko Astro SBXB053


----------



## kenls

Bulova Sea King 96B228.


----------



## Daruba

Busy dial anyone? Yes, it is a Seiko. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watch-A-Holic

Seiko SARB033.


----------



## Daruba

Russ1965 said:


>


Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

@Russ1965 Great to see your Sea Master Well loved

Still loving this Seiko Astron SBXB053


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

…and now I have two Hamilton’s. I do have the black dial and couldn’t resist the white dial. 
Mr Hamilton; I’m a fan 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## aafanatic

Airport shot of my Seiko Astron SBXB053


----------



## Daruba

My favorite Edifice…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Love my dateless Hamilton ‘s. I have this beautiful white dial and the same with black dial. Put my eye on a Hamilton GMT. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Matter of Time

*96B206*


----------



## Daruba

Today I walk with awesomeness 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Simple, accurate, solar and affordable. What more do a man need? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Today is MRG day !!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Daruba

Today a thin slice of oak 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

@Daruba Much love for the “CasiOak"

New to me "61st birthday watch" Seiko Astron SBXC041


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Daruba

aafanatic said:


> @Daruba Much love for the “CasiOak"
> 
> New to me "61st birthday watch" Seiko Astron SBXC041


Thats a great watch to celebrate 61 year of life. 👍🏻


----------



## Daruba

Back to the fancy basics 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## gaizka




----------



## Daruba

Love this dial and awesome bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

*96B253*


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Daruba

My favorite Seiko. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Robbie_roy

I had the Citizen on all day but switched over when I got home. 
@Lepdiggums I've never seen that Casio Quartz before, really like the hands and dial layout on it.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Gilmour

Skx padi mod with uncle seiko irezumi tattoo rubber.


----------



## aafanatic

Still Bonding with this 61st birthday watch: Astron SBXB041 Ceramic, Titanium, solar GPS


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

Robbie_roy said:


> I had the Citizen on all day but switched over when I got home.
> @Lepdiggums I've never seen that Casio Quartz before, really like the hands and dial layout on it.
> View attachment 17050638


Hey @Robbie_roy 🙏🙏 that mqd-2000w is a very tricky one to find, he has a bro too, the mqd-3000w. Quietly i think they have different parents🤣😂🤣😂 both are from 1985, There are actually 3 in the set, the third is a plastic one 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## CitizenPromaster

OK I'll join you heathens. I've been eying these for years, so I decided to buy one today. I just love the way it looks.


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## aafanatic

I woke wearing this Seiko Astron Executive Sport SBXB167



[/[url=https://aafanatic.smugmug.com/Citizen/Seiko-SBXB167/n-qBrtsW/i-3SWGShM/A]


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Robbie_roy

Lepdiggums said:


> Hey @Robbie_roy 🙏🙏 that mqd-2000w is a very tricky one to find, he has a bro too, the mqd-3000w. Quietly i think they have different parents🤣😂🤣😂 both are from 1985, There are actually 3 in the set, the third is a plastic one 🤣😂🤣
> View attachment 17051957


I forgot to reply the other day, but what a cool duo! That 3000w on the right looks almost like a hybrid of the Seiko Tuna and the Citizen BN0227 … awesome. Keep on enjoying these


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

GMT, power reserve indicator, date and a in house movement. What is there not to love?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Lets go with my all new Seiko again to make sure the oils are reaching all essential components. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

*96B216*


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Daruba

Today I’m wearing a curved Bulova because….why not? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap. The ultimate 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Today I’m the man 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Happy Friday!
My favorite Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## aafanatic

I woke wearing this Seiko Astron SBXB053


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Let’s put something masculine on my wrist  G-Shock’s are hard to beat. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky




----------



## aafanatic

I woke wearing this Seiko Astron Executive Sport SBXB167


----------



## Russ1965

Yesterday's purchase from the RSPCA goodwill shop 🙃

Multi-Coloured Dial


----------



## jhb




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

I own 2 Hamilton’s and I did put my mind on 2 other models. Hopefully this month I get one of those…
For now this one is rocking the Tuesday. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

Daruba said:


> I own 2 Hamilton’s and I did put my mind on 2 other models. Hopefully this month I get one of those…
> For now this one is rocking the Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definately a great looking watch. I'm still eyeing the 37mm quartz version every once in a while. Maybe next summer if I get the urge.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Today is a Victorinox day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Due to her negative display, it doesn’t see a lot of wrist time. 
However, it’s still an awesome watch and one of the best G’s out there. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

This Sunday will be spent with my latest GMT automatic. I love her beautiful dial. Big fan of the power reserve indicator. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Today’s swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

One of the few with a rubber strap by choice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

A little bit elegance will fit the things I’m going to do today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster

At 108 grams it is as heavy as one of my titanium Promaster Pilots, but most of the weight seems to be in the bracelet, so I might try a nato.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Hamilton today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Happy Friday! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

You don’t have to spend a lot of money to have a great watch. 
Hence this Casio Edifice../



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

I’m proud to announce that I have a new automatic. My first Oris. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965

Daruba said:


> I’m proud to announce that I have a new automatic. My first Oris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats, it's a beauty !


----------



## Russ1965

Ltd Ed Moonwatch from Casio:


----------



## Daruba

If you’re in need of hyper functional watch, this Casio will not disappoint you. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch-A-Holic

Always fresh Blueberry.


----------



## Daruba

Today I’m wearing my all new Oris again. You know…just because that all the oils of the new automatic go to the right places. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael M_




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Switched to something that’s match my jeans and white shirt….



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

I’m a master of the mud…





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

I know it’s subjective, but this is one handsome Seiko…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Merry xmas to you all 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

This was the first automatic I bought as a victory watch in my struggle to change my mindset about accepting a few seconds more or less each day. 
What was my weapon of choice in this battle? I started to make a list of reasons of why a second more or less per day was so important to me. 
List is still empty 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

How about a curved Bulova for this Wednesday? I think it will do. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Happy Friday!!!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Afternoon swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TAHAWK

The Green Dream


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Unbeatable! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TAHAWK

But it's all shiny ! ??? Maybe if I spray my GAWs with cooking oil.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Happy 2023 to you all 
Let’s start the year with a Casio G-Shock. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67

This recent arrival is getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Daruba

This Hamilton is one of my favorites. Love the white dial and 80 hours power reserve. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TAHAWK

Eghty hours.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 17093602
> 
> View attachment 17093603
> 
> 
> At 108 grams it is as heavy as one of my titanium Promaster Pilots, but most of the weight seems to be in the bracelet, so I might try a nato.


I ordered a cheap nato from China and today I swapped out the bracelet. The watch head is 44 grams, which is actually similar to the titanium watch head of one of my Promaster Pilots, but the bracelet is 62 grams, also similar to the titanium bracelet on my Pilots, but those have a big clasp and solid end links, so for a simple steel bracelet I don't need that kind of weight, and the nato is only 15 grams, which makes for a much nicer balance on the wrist. As a recent nato convert, I also think it looks better than the steel bracelet, especially since I bought a nato with matching black hardware. Even black coated steel is too shiny for me.


















In this configuration, it will actually get wrist time as my grab and go watch.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

TAHAWK said:


> Eghty hours.


?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Russ1965 said:


>


Beautiful watch, incredible dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wwarren




----------



## Russ1965

wwarren said:


> View attachment 17138633


Absolutely stunning 😍


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Today I’m the man with some g-steel 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Daruba

For (the most of) today I keep it simple. IMO this Seiko is non-assuming and just a nice watch. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

It’s a beautiful Sunday on Aruba and I’m going to let my Japanese piece of art shine today. 
From all tje Casio’s I own, this one has the most bragging rights. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

…and this Casio Edifice also tells time 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Let’s do an automatic today…





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------

